# Names for fingertricks?



## Evan Wright (Mar 16, 2014)

I think it would be a good idea to have some standardized names for fingertricks.

There is already a few, such as:
R U R' U' (sexy move)
R' F R F' (sledgehammer)

I think it would be beneficial to have names for more common fingertricks, such as 
R U2 R' 
R U R',
F R' F' R
R U R' U

Having names for these would make memorizing algs a lot easier. For example, instead of R U R' U R U2 R' (sune), it could be written as
(name1) (name2)

(I am terrible at coming up with names so i just inserted generic ones)

What other fingertricks should have names? Also, help me come up with names for the ones I have.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 16, 2014)

Evan Wright said:


> I think it would be a good idea to have some standardized names for fingertricks.
> 
> There is already a few, such as:
> R U R' U' (sexy move)
> ...



Falcon Sledghammer/ Reverse Sledgehammer (F R' F' R)
Sexy (R U R' U)
Too Sexy (R U2 R')
Lazy Sexy (R U R')

R U R' U R U2 R' = Sexy Too Sexy 
Weird names, I am also bad at them but no harm in trying


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

R U R' U can be the ugly move, it's awful


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

R U2 R' = Cookie


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 16, 2014)

From the way you talk about these fingertricks, HIJK notation will probably cover most of your needs except sledgehammer, and the only thing that really matters is K = R U R'.

Sune: K U K2

Other names are cute, but they are likely to stay non-standard -- and not everyone will agree with your mnemonic/interpretation, or think that it's a good come up with weird nicknames for all sorts of simple variants on the same thing.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 16, 2014)

M2 U2 M2 = silly move

Because it's so silly when I fail the cross


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> M2 U2 M2 = silly move
> 
> Because it's so silly when I fail the cross



Not really a trigger but F' U R' U2 R U' F is another 'I suck' alg


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice one, I have always used R U R F' r U r' U' r U R' U' M xD


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Not really a trigger but F' U R' U2 R U' F is another 'I suck' alg



R L U2 R' L' is a favorite as well.


----------



## kcl (Mar 17, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> R L U2 R' L' is a favorite as well.



Ah yes, that's what mine is based off of lool


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 17, 2014)

R U R' U' Sexy Move (Obv)
R' F R F' Sledgehammer (Obv)

R U R' U Sune trigger
R U R' F' Sexy Flick (because I flick with my right thumb most of the time)

(R U R')(L' U' L)(F' U' F) I just call insertions. 

I think the Sexy flick should be a thing


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ah yes, that's what mine is based off of lool



woah just noticed that.
F R' F' R - hedgeslammer


----------



## AFatTick (Mar 24, 2014)

M2 U2 M2 = Cool to Non-cubers


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2014)

M' U M = MOO


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 24, 2014)

L2 R' L R2 L' R3 L' R2 = The non cuber way of scrambling finger trick


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> R U R' U can be the ugly move, it's awful



I like this one. I use this a lot.


----------



## vino1105 (Jul 5, 2015)

Is "Sexy move" and "Sledgehammer" the only standardized names for triggers? 

R U R' F' should have a standardized name. Same with R' F R F'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 5, 2015)

vino1105 said:


> Is "Sexy move" and "Sledgehammer" the only standardized names for triggers?
> 
> R U R' F' should have a standardized name. Same with R' F R F'


But the 2nd one is sledgehammer.


----------

